

Why Developers Keep Making Bad Technology Choices - DanielRibeiro
http://www.obsidianscheduler.com/blog/why-developers-keep-making-bad-technology-choices/

======
k__
The only bad technology chices I met, were the politics/business-based ones.

"We use Java, because we're Oracle partners!"

"We use PHP, because there are many developers who programm in it!"

"We use SAP, because all the other big company using it, so it can't be bad!"

etc.

------
zimpenfish
The headline probably should have "bad" or "inexperienced" before "developers"
because this is a handy discriminator for things like interviews, etc.

